
A majority of auto executives still think battery electric cars will fail - evo_9
https://electrek.co/2018/01/08/auto-executives-battery-electric-cars-fail-survey/
======
eip
If Toyota releases their Stan Meyer tech than fuel cells will most likely win.
The only way to compete with that would be to release permanent batteries.

